# water or field?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Just curious, what's your favorite way to hunt ducks?


----------



## birddogsunlimited (Aug 9, 2010)

i hunt more water than field but i grew up hunting on the water so its more what im familure with. some say you will scare the ducks out of there roosting area but iv never really had a problem with it. i do prefer hunting in the feilds for geese as i find it easier to get them in vs on the water


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Field...............


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Both I love field hunting, but loafing ponds can be just as good.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Water 1000%. Big water, little water, 1/4 acre puddle. My lab agrees! Once the water is frozen and deer hunters are gone, then pheasants!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

The dogs are a large part of it for me. Labs were made for water. They can do quite well on land, but in reality who really needs them for it. I have to say it's water for me even though I will hunt the fields if I must. Those birds piling into that water the dogs leaping into that water then making those retrieves you would never have made the decoys floating in that chop, that's what does it for me. :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Its fun watching labs retrieve and work on land also.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

100% Field hunter here


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Field, we hunt water all yr at home(the ducks don't land on dry ground in NC)so it's field hunting for a week in ND


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fields most of the time but it wouldn't be a fall season unless I strapped on the waders at some point.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Fields most of the time but it wouldn't be a fall season unless I strapped on the waders at some point.


x2


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love hunting fields for ducks or geese, but it'd damn hard to shoot divers over a dry field.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Field!!!!!!!! The birds dry birds take a better picture! LOL! I lost the instructions to my waders years ago and my lab looks better dry too!

Hunting is hunting how ever people want to do it is fine, do it legally and enjoy your hunt.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

we try and hunt fields while in nd becuase aside from early goose season they never hit any fields in my area. but there is nothing better than a good water hunt... ide say water over field for sure


----------



## HoosierHunter88 (Feb 19, 2009)

WATER+BOAT BLIND= :sniper:


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Field hunting!! But a sweet water set up is a very, very close second!


----------



## TakeThatDrake (Aug 22, 2010)

Grew up hunting water in Minnesota... I love duck hunting no matter what, but anyone who prefers water probably hasn't hunted fields before, or doesn't have the setup to hunt fields. Been coming out to NoDak for 10 years now and hunt Fields 90% of the time! FIELDS are the way to hunt ducks in Nodak... (Puddle ducks anyway) I think the ducks decoy better into a field, you don't loose as many cripples... the ducks don't swim away, for the most part they sit there, so you get out of your blind and either grab em or shoot em if they try and take off, or the dog grabs em. But keep hunting water, sends more birds to my decoy spread in the Field! Water for divers is always fun too! Plus it's alot easier to take a nap in layout blind than a duck boat!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> Its fun watching labs retrieve and work on land also.


Seems even the dogs are becoming lazy...LOL


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I mainly hunt fields for the puddle ducks, but I do hunt a slough or two during the year.
If you haven't hunted diver ducks then you are missing out. Nothing like a bird zipping across your spread and they are very pretty ducks.


----------

